# Started a new 1:20.32 scale figure



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I just started working on this figure of Napii. He worked on the OR&L and the figure is based on a photo of him posing with the crew of engine number 70. Right now I have him roughed in. The next step is to complete the details and then work on his likeness.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice one Richard! Is this already a casted figure or did you sculpt it this way? It looks like a casted one but perhaps because it's all in one color. 
Hands and face are looking great (I envy you, wish I could do that the same...). 

Just a question (since English is not my first language) what do you mean with exactly with "roughed in". Did you roughen up the surface or something?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

He's sculpty right now. I'll work on his face as soon as I get the rest of his body and proportions looking right.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Worked on his likeness yesterday. I'm not satisfied with the direction it is going and I think I let the head get a little too big, so I'm going smash it up and start over.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried, and could not get the likeness right so I detailed him out and will call it quits on this. I'll try him in 7-8ths scale. Its easier to work on.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

I would be pleased to add him to my RR in 1/20.3. I am sure others would be also. Drop me a note and let me know if we can get one.

Rich Schiffman
[email protected]


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Rich, 
I dropped you a line. I'll be putting him up at My pre order page by the end of the day tomorrow.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That will be a really nice looking figure Richard.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool,
You can preorder him at My pre order page now for the low cost of 6 dollars. He will be released and shipped along with any other figures after august 11. The price also goes up to 8 dollars after august 11.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, wrong date on that not after August 11, after August 10. So tomorrow 12:00 AM PDT the price goes up to 6 bucks. You have 3.5 hours to enjoy the figure at the much lower 6 dollar promotional fee.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finished painting the bugger


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG! He kinda' reminds me of actor Tony Shaloob. The coveralls remind me of his character in the silly Sci-Fi movie Galaxie Quest. 

Neat, 
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, he's got it. 

- Tech Sgt Chen


----------

